

Keep baby's medical record online - arsh

Would you be interested in keeping a whole medical record of your child online? By that I mean having vaccines, medicine, dental and growth control, and a lot more... I'll really appreciate your comments.
======
jgoewert
Not really, since my kids' pediatrician does a good job of keeping those
records and letting me have access to them.

But, just as a quick "do you know what you are getting into?" question. If
this is going to be used in the USA, have you started going through the pile
of HIPAA compliance regulations for storing and access of this information? It
can get even hairier than credit card info with lawsuits and penalties if some
cracker breaches your system and that info gets out into the public.

~~~
arsh
Not sure on which HIPAA regulations will apply, but I'll research. Thanks.

